# Eigenes Socket



## doctus (1. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere gerade an einen Chat. Ich möchte, dass der Server eine Liste mit den Nicknamen der verbunden PC´s enthällt. Dazu muss er die Nicknames ja bei der Verbindung empfangen. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich dazu am besten die Klasse Socket erweiter und eine Stringvariable mit dem Namen und eine Methode getName() zum abfragen des Namens einbaue.

Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes: 
Der Server erhällt das Socket des Clienten über die accept()-Methode. Wie schreibe ich diese so um, dass sie mein erweitertes Socket mit dem String für den Namen zurückliefert :?: 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Lg doctus


----------



## André B. (1. Apr 2007)

Warum möchtest du deshalb von Socket erben? Ich denke du hast da etwas grundlegendes der Netzwerkprogrammierung nicht verstanden. Wenn du Daten (z.B. Nicknames) vom Server zum Client senden willst, dann musst du nicht extra ein neues Socket entwerfen. Du musst dir nur eine Klasse schreiben, die die Verbindung zum Server managed und z.B. bei speziell gekennzeichneten Nachrichten vom Server (die z.B. ne Namesliste enthalten) entsprechend reagiert. Schau dir mal am besten das hier im FAQ an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033
Mfg André


----------



## doctus (2. Apr 2007)

Ok. Hab das jetzt so gemacht, wie dort beschrieben. Danke für den Tipp.

Lg doctus


----------

